# Trying to decide on Ruger or Springfield



## johnclark7886 (Oct 9, 2009)

I want to get a 9MM, .40 and .45 so I can have one of each of the most popular calibers. My question is this, I have narrowed down my choices to standardize on Ruger or Springfield. I would love to hear the pro's and cons about Rugers. Are they reliable, any problems, relatively accurate? I am leaning to Ruger right now because I have heard they're rugged as a truck and keep on shooting but that was just one person's opinion. Please let me know your experiences good and bad. If I should go with springfield so be it, no problem but right now it is coming up 2nd on the list.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Both are excellent brands.

I suggest you go to a range that will let you rent and shoot several of the guns your considering.

And then you decide which one fells best to you and which one do you shoot the best.



:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would buy Ruger if I couldn't afford Springfield. I like Ruger revolvers, but their semi-autos just don't turn me on much. They are good, just not my personal preference, though I do have an LCP that I like OK. I'd rather save a little longer and pay a little more for the Springfield.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I am a huge Ruger fan for some reason. MY first Semi-auto was a P944. The nice thing about getting the Springfields would be all three guns could be the same platform (XD). The Rugers would be very close to each other. Don't overlook the Smith&Wesson M&P line. It is also offered in 9, .40, .45. This again would allow you to have three identical firearms and the price is inline with the Springfield XD.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I own several Rugers. I really like the older P series autos. My P89DC has NEVER failed me after 1000's of rounds.


----------



## SARGeek (Oct 28, 2009)

*You have to choose for you*

I agree with the above. Both reputable brands and I've had lot's of good experiences with Rugers over the years.

That said, I bought a Springfield XD in 45ACP last year and love it. The trigger pull isn't anything to write home about but the gun is one of the most comfortable, naturally pointing guns I've ever held. Recoil in 45ACP is very manageable for me (I have the 5") and the gun points very naturally back to the last point of aim after firing.

It comes down to what will work for you. The rental at the range idea is the best way. Failing that (some places don't have such ranges) failing that you need to hold each and examine them as to workmanship & features. Which "points" better for your hand and has the easier to use sight picture. You can replace sights with ones that work better for you but if holding the gun in a position that holds the sight picture is awkward for you then new sights won't solve it.

Whatever you end up with, make sure it's fun for you to shoot. A gun that's a pain won't get practice with and will eventually be an expensive paperweight in your arsenal.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a similar experience in early September, what to buy. After handeling about 100 guns at a few Gun shops I decided on the XD 45 4" Service. For a Brand New Shooter I think I shoot it pretty well. But 45 ammo is Out of Sight expensive now so I just picked up a great deal on a XD 9mm Service mostly the same gun just cost 1/2 -1/3 as much to shoot....


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

My first auto pistol was a Ruger P89DC. It is definitely a tank of a gun. I couldn't even guess at how many rounds it has fired in all the years I've had it but I do know it has never missed one, except for one that was an apparent dud. Full indent on the primer (twice) and no bang. 

I also have an XD 5" in .40. I usually carry it over the Ruger now and love it. It doesn't hold as many rounds as the old Ruger but it is a little lighter and better in the hand (IMO) and is more accurate. 

I have no regrets about either pistol and don't hesitate to tell you either would be a great gun. In the end, I think it all comes down to preference. What feels better in your hand? What points more naturally? I don't really think you will have any problems with reliability from either brand.

Have fun shopping! :smt1099


----------



## Eric (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got a P95 and a XD-45 (4"). The ergonomics of the XD are nicer for sure. I can't fault the P95 though in any way. It was about $200 less than the XD, but I really enjoy shooting with it and I shoot it well.


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

i myself was loosing sleep over which one to choose...i was looking at an XD9 sub compact and the SR9...i plan on using it for everyday carry...i got them both side by side and i just felt the SR9 was nicer in an inside the pant style holster even tho it is longer it is alot thinner than the XD's and settle on the SR9


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rugers are fine guns but I would go XD.
Just a matter of what Ruger makes their frames out of.
The figerglass resin is very slick in my hands and slides around like teflon.
The Polymer used in the XD is much easier for me to hold and keep on target.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Go for the ruger


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*I own 7 Rugers...*

...P90s and P97s and one P95...all decockers and stainless except two I bought for my sons...safety models...all of them have been ultra-reliable and accurate...still easily found on the used market for 300-450...excellent quality...I haven't had a .40 but they made them in an aluminum frame...I'd say you could be well served as would your grandchildren by a P89 (9mm), P90 (.45), and the same gun in .40---I forget the model as I don't shoot .40...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a Ruger P94 .40S&W that was a pretty good shooter but it was just a little wide in the grip for me. I had at first thought it was the Hogue grips on it and though changing them to something a little thinner would do the trick. It did help but it was not the fit I was hoping it would be. I ended up trading it off a year or so later but it was not due to performance issues. It functioned very well. As it happened it was a little too good a deal to pass on when I got it and I got too good a deal trading it off to keep it.

Depending on what Ruger vs what Springer would be the thing that tipped it for me. Really it's hard to go wrong either way. I do not like those old P89's at all but outside of that Ruger have always treated me well. If I was looking at Springer 1911's next to Ruger there would be no question. If it's the XD line Vs the Ruger pistols then I'd have to give it more thought. I guess it would come down to the overall feel and how you feel about striker vs external hammer. I personally like a hammer on my weapons. I've owned XD's before and I did like them pretty well but if I was in the market for a poly frame weapon I'd look at the FNP series over the XD. Now that I think of it I would be more inclined to get the FNP's over either. You get the de-cock. There's a safety and the feel of the weapons can be changes with the changing of the back strap. THey come in pretty close price wise to the weapons you are looking at.

But staying with what you have listed both will serve you well. Take a long hard look at them all and get your hands on them. The ones that feel best should be what you walk away with. And you will be comforted by the fact that you will have weapon(s) that are reliable, well built, and will not be so painful on the wallet.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I do not like those old P89's at all


What about the P89 do you not like, other than the grip? Just curious because the only thing I don't like about it is the fact that you have to remove the rear sight to disassemble the slide. It's not a CC but it's a great gun IMO.

As for the grip, I replaced the factory with Houge wrap-around and that helped me tons.

Not bashing, just want to know.


----------

